# FSH/LH question



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

I had my FSH retested recently as I'm cycling at a new clinic and it was 5.3. I've received my notes from my old clinic and my FSH in 2013 was 9.4. It seems odd that it's come down, could this be due to different labs doing the tests? Or could it just vary from month to month? They're going to use this to determine my drug dose so obviously I want to make sure they get that right! Thank you.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

FSH can vary a lot from month to month, even when it's taken on Cycle Day 3 every time, that's not unusual at all. If your FSH readings have all been below 10, that's very promising. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the drug dosage, as long as they don't stick you on the max dose of stims right from the start. The drug dosage is really a best guess based on your lab work; they may adjust it during your cycle depending on how your follicles respond.

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks CrazyHorse, that's reassuring. To be honest (and I know it sounds mental!) I'm worried about them putting me on a low dose of drugs and me not responding well! I know I should be more worried about overstimulation, but the whole thing has sent me a bit mental.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

After dealing with a suspected molar and a couple of failed FETs, no one would blame you for feeling a bit mental! I do hear really good things about the Lister, I'm sure you'll be in good hands there.


----------

